# Where to buy Wustof Knives



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone know the least expensive place to buy a set of Wustof Trident knives?

I've been looking, but I haven't seen too much difference.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## cwshields (Jan 21, 2007)

I also was looking for the best deal and have come to the conclusion that every where has pretty much the same prices. I finally purchased from ikitchen2000.com (5 piece set for $175, mainly for the 8" chefs knife) as I already had the 6" chefs (Wife loves it) and 8" offset bread knife. I found this (6 piece set for $145) at cutleryandmore.com which is IMO a good price, wish it had the 8" vs the 6" chefs knife.


----------



## ctchef (Jan 19, 2007)

Once a year before Christmas, Wusthof has a factory clearance sale at their offices:
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

*WÜSTHOF-TRIDENT OF AMERICA, INC.*

333 South Highland Avenue
Briarcliff Manor, New York 10510 
Phone 914 923 6000Fax914 923 6514
E-Mail:document.write("");document.write("info");document.write("@");docu ment.write("wusthof.com"); [email protected]

Good Luck!
CTChef


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Recently lost all my knives and am in the process of replacing them.
Love Wusthof!!
Need a 10" chef's knife and a 12" slicer. These will be Wusthof. Think my paring knife will be also.
Seems to me a fairly inexpensive bread knife works well enought.
For many years, I used Chicago Cutley for several reasons. Still had my boning knife and butcher knife. These do not hold an edge as long, but take one very well. Since I use them once, maybe twice a week, not sure the extra cost is worth it? 
I use a fillet knife from the fisherman supply store, usually buy two. These have a way of getting "borrowed" and lost on the vessels I work on.

As to cost, check Amazon.com, an excellent souce for cooking goodies, also check chefscatalog.com for sales, free shipping over $100 order, and sometimes Williams Sonoma has good sale prices.
Hope this helps-
Nan


----------

